

Should Twitter Be Banned At Conferences? - richardburton
http://chris.pirillo.com/should-twitter-be-banned-at-conferences/

======
zaidf
I'm not sure how you can even ban Twitter at a conference? How would that
work? Pretty odd.

I'm all for setting twitter etiquettes during conferences. That way, sane
people can still express their thoughts in a manner that helps. And dicks can
be dicks for the world to see.

------
tlholaday
The twitter stream should be projected over the speaker, like supertitles at
an Opera. See Steven Colbert's "Word" sketches or Mystery Science Theater 3000
for inspiration.

